# Video of East Broad Top #12



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of my EBT #12 running on the Pine Ridge Lumber Co. track.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video work. Does she have a Summerland chuffer or is it natural?


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a homemade Sumerlands Chuffer installed. The last clip with the passenger cars is with a different camera from before I installed the Chuffer.

From August 17, 2011 

The original exhaust is above and my Chuffer is below.

A full tank of fuel lasted almost 2 hours with about 1:45 minutes of run time.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before, but with the chuff enhancer the sound is resonating in a hollowed out chamber giving more audible chuffs without necessarily having to pull a large load to make the engine work harder. What makes the difference on some of the Aster engines? Do alcohol fired engines generally sound louder for any particular reason? I was once told that engines with slide valves may produce a bit louder chuff than those with piston valves. Any truth to that?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeremiah, 
I think that the difference is that alcohol fired locos have to have a 'sealed' smoke box with the exhaust needed to keep the draft going for the fire, so the whole smokebox acts as a sound box making good deep chuff sounds. 
Most gas fired locos have a hole in the bottom of the smoke box and do not need the draft for the fire so the smoke box does not act in the same way. 
I don't think that either type of valve makes the exhaust sound any different. 
The volume of exhaust and perhaps the length of time the exhaust happens might make a difference, but certainly the diameter of the exhaust nozzle will make a difference. 
A small diameter will make a definite higher pitched sudden exhaust, whereas a larger diameter will give a quieter and more gentle sound. 
Of course this in turn will have an effect on the draft of the fire and if not correct will either lift the flame off the wicks, or make for a bad steaming loco. 
Another of the mysteries of the science of live steam. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a handsom engine! I look forward to seeing one in person!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That makes sense David. Thanks.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, Having read the last few posts, I am left wondering if you could not just seal the holes in the smoke box of a gas fired loco to achieve a louder chuff, rather than installing the usual chuffer? I realize that this lets some water and oil out, so I'm guessing that one would have to clean out some oil build up once and a while. In addition to the better chuff I would imagine that this would also help produce a larger plume since the only exit for exhaust would now be the stack. Or am I just Bark Boxing up the wrong tree !


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 30 Aug 2011 11:42 AM 
Ok, Having read the last few posts, I am left wondering if you could not just seal the holes in the smoke box of a gas fired loco to achieve a louder chuff As I understand it, the hole in the bottom of the smokebox also provides a secondary source of air for the burner. I seem to recall there was a batch of Rubies a few years back that suffered from burner problems, where the solution was to enlarge the hole in the bottom of the smokebox. I know my Aristo Mikado's burner got very finicky after I sealed up the gap between the inner smokebox and the boiler. The EBT #12 has a very deep and wide smokebox though, plenty of room for a big Bark Box in there, that will give you all the chuff you'll ever need!

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 30 Aug 2011 10:57 AM 
I look forward to seeing one in person!

Eric, are you coming to Larry Goodhue's on Saturday? I'm not sure if I'll have the repaired cab back from Accucraft by then, but I'll be running my #12 there with or without it.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another way to get a nice loud chuff is to have a second set of cylinders, 180 degrees out of phase with the first set, like on the Duchess of Sutherland. In this case you still have four chuffs per revolution, but they are double chuffs, and are especially noticeable on launch, like in this video...


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

The type of reversing method can make a difference in the sound of the loco. Locos with a piston reverser as is standard on Accucraft's lower price point models tend to have a less distinct exhaust note than locos fitted with slide valves. To my ear, this is something of an illusion created by the sound of a little steam blowing by the reverser piston. However, this blow by effect is worth noting when using a piston reversed chassis with a locomotive type boiler. For example, DJB Engineering now supply a damper disc on the firedoor that allows you to compensate for the blower effect created by the piston reverser and cut water and coal consumption. 

Piston valved locos with proper valve gear can have some issues with blow by in cases of extreme wear, but even my 80+ year old piston valved Bassett Lowke mogul doesn't seem to have too much trouble in this respect. 

In the 'real' world there are a lot more factors that can play into the sound of a loco. The baffling used in the smokebox and other changable factors can create some fairly unique sounds even among supposedly identical locomotives. A great example is a comparison between two of the LB&SCR A1X 'Terriers'. One has a very crisp, almost dry sounding exhaust note, and the other sounds much wetter when at work. On the whole, I think that slide valved locos tend to have a slightly crisper exhaust note, but this is just one man's opinion. 

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your new engine Richard!


----------

